# how to transfer designs to MELCO EMC6



## mays (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi I am wondring if any one has any hints on sending a design to a Black head MELCO 
EMC6. I ahve been told i need a starlan card from melco???Does any one have one of these and what does it do???


----------



## Elegant Stitch (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There:

Yes you need a starlan card and ENS software (Embroidery Network System [ENS]) to send designs to that machine. And also, for boot up the machine (Machine must need to have the card and the software to boot up [AND HAVE A COMPUTER RUNNING WINDOWS XP, "NOT WORKS FOR VISTA AND 7"]). If you buy those 2 items from melco, the cost is around $900.00 (Plus shipping and handling of course). I have using melco machines for the past 10 years, and i recommend you to "DON'T BUY THE MODELS WITH BLACK HEADS". That models are becoming obsoletes, and the parts are expensive and hard to find nowdays. Is up to you. Look for parts on ebay and another sites, and you are going to find out what i'm telling you.
If you really want to buy melco machines (Lately the prices for old models are getting down), buy the ones with white heads (Even for those models [WHITE HEADS ONLY] you can find an USB reader to replace the floppy drive). If you need more information, please contact me at [email protected]gmail.com

Hope this can help you!!!


----------



## rnbemb (Nov 24, 2010)

hi mays
i am using melco superstar 2 in my embroidery shop. there is a place in u.s. that can help you search it in google it's name is masis electronics. his name is mike nice guy and very helpful when it comes to melco problems. forget dealing with melco in denver, colorado they are bunch of useless people specially when your question is about old machine.


----------

